# Warhammer Fantasy-Empire Great Cannon



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

*GAMES WORKSHOP WARHAMMER FANTASY - EMPIRE GREAT CANNON & CREW

Offers invited, £ or Cadian grenade launcher/mortar parts/complete, or Necromunda heavy weapons **parts/complete**.
Or 1/72- 20mm modern forces - infantry/vehicles.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7598270610/in/set-72157630639088790/lightbox/
*


----------

